# Humble JBL Setup



## C750

JBL LSR305 LCR
Fluance SXBP Bipolar Surround
SVS SB13 Ultra
Yamaha RX-A840BL
Samsung 4K 65" Curved
Xbox One 4K


----------



## maclick

Looks great.


----------



## ajinfla

Looks good and nothing humble about those stellar performing JBLs


----------



## willis7469

Looks nice! Have some jbls myself. Welcome from up nort' in da Brd lakes den. Lol
Btw, you'll find plenty of modest systems here(pretty sure mine is, as it's a living room install). I think proper setup can go much farther than throwing money. Again, welcome.


----------



## thrillcat

willis7469 said:


> I think proper setup can go much farther than throwing money. Again, welcome.



Bingo. Smart purchases and research can really make the difference. There are those who can throw a bunch of money at a system to get results, and those who throw a lot of research at a system. Most of the time a smartly designed budget theater can outperform a high price tag theater that's just thrown together without the research. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402

Looks great! I love my JBLs too...


----------



## Owen Bartley

Very nice setup, Ryan. Great job using identical speakers across the front stage, I bet the sound is very clear and even. Get a bowl of popcorn and park it on that chaise for a good couple hours.


----------



## C750

New couch since original post updated the pictures.

Thanks guys, yes it sounds very nice. Had to find something that was compact but packed a punch and having a pair of 305s and sub with my computer system I figured I'd just add three more speakers and call it a day. 

I have a pair of Polk SRS 3.1TL Mains, Polk CS350 LS Center, Polk LS/FX Surrounds, SVS PB12-NSD, along with a row of 3 Palliser seating in the basement. Currently those fun items are not set up since moving into home. Hopefully I can start working on a room down there.


----------



## spartanstew

Nice clean set up you got there, I bet it sounds great. Out of curiousity, what is that little black shelf under the window sill for?


----------



## C750

That little gizmo is a shelf for drinks, controllers, phone, etc.

I have 10 ft usb charging cables ran so you can keep phone plugged in. I mostly use my G4 to controll the system with quick remote on phone and Yamaha app.


----------



## B- one

Nice looking space!


----------



## tcarcio

Very nice set up, I know space is limited but have you tried moving the couch a few feet away from the wall? It probably would give you even better surround sound performance.


----------



## C750

Ordered a SVS PC-2000, will be here tomorrow. Will add the fun to the setup and the JBL LSR310s can return to desktop audio duty.


----------



## JBrax

C750 said:


> Ordered a SVS PC-2000, will be here tomorrow. Will add the fun to the setup and the JBL LSR310s can return to desktop audio duty.


 Good choice!!


----------



## C750

JBrax said:


> Good choice!!


Sure is! Sounds very good in room. Got it all dialed in and been re-watching movies. Room is decorated for fall at the moment.

The isolation feet that come installed are very good at decoupling sub from room.


----------



## zookkie

C750 said:


> 5x JBL LSR305
> 1x JBL LSR310s
> Yamaha RX-A840
> PS4
> LG 47LB5900


Lovely setup. Congrats

May I know about the connectivity you used from the rx-a840 to these speakers?
Is it through Pre-Outs? Kindly tolerate my ignorance.

Thanks


----------



## Tonto

+1, nice setup! Have you been able to make any progress on the room downstairs?


----------



## Todd Anderson

Not so humble, Ryan! Looking good!

This is going to get a Facebook feed feature next monday! ;-)


----------



## C750

Here is the final room layout. I noticed the old picture was featured on Facebook. Changes have been 60in TV and adding the SVS SB13 Ultra with bi polar surround speakers mounted on wall. The other day I moved the couch out from the wall a tad and put the sub behind the couch and it sounds great has the tactile feel during scenes.


----------



## NiteScar

Hey C750!

I've been perusing the web for some time now trying to figure a way to use my LSR305's for surround sound and stumbled across this! I had a question about your connections, not only the cables involved to connect your JBL's to the Yamaha receiver but also which ports you've connected them to (on the Yamaha)? I presume your using RCA-Y to 1/4-TS patch cables and connecting them from your LSR305's to the "Front", "Surround", "Sur. Back", "Center", and "Zone 2" analog inputs on the RX-A840 for 5.1? Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## DqMcClain

That's almost the same shade of red I chose for my front wall... great minds, and stuff.


----------

